# BBC iPlayer now in Apps & Games



## Northwest4u

The BBC iPlayer App is now in the Apps & Games section.
Had a quick play this morning seems quite similar to the online version of iPlayer.. hopefully many more apps to come.


----------



## deshepherd

Northwest4u said:


> The BBC iPlayer App is now in the Apps & Games section.
> Had a quick play this morning seems quite similar to the online version of iPlayer.. hopefully many more apps to come.


Does this then play via IP connection rather than using a tuner?

N.b. "hopefully many more apps to come" ... and hopefully there'll be a way to organise them so that the ones you actually want are at the top of the list and you don't have to wade through a couple of pages a dross to find the one you want!


----------



## mikerr

deshepherd said:


> Does this then play via IP connection rather than using a tuner?


Yep - that's a bonus I hadn't thought of ! :up::up:

iPlayer content in catchup needs a tuner, as does on-demand TV

The iplayer and youtube apps don't need a tuner as they are over the modem.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

Radio as well... looking good


----------



## jonphil

Can't wait to get home and try it now


----------



## Digital Fanatic

jonphil said:


> Can't wait to get home and try it now


It's like the web version.. very well done


----------



## jonphil

Digital Fanatic said:


> It's like the web version.. very well done


Hope it's better than the PS3 version  and we can pick higher quality streams.


----------



## nocomp

Hi

The red button is back as well !

Been turned on within the last few minutes

Hooray


----------



## Tavis75

deshepherd said:


> N.b. "hopefully many more apps to come" ... and hopefully there'll be a way to organise them so that the ones you actually want are at the top of the list and you don't have to wade through a couple of pages a dross to find the one you want!


I assume that's the reason for the redundant second "Apps and Games" menu option, once there are more apps available I'm expecting it to be divided up into sub-categories. There's just not much point at the moment with so few apps.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

nocomp said:


> Hi
> 
> The red button is back as well !
> 
> Been turned on within the last few minutes
> 
> Hooray


is it? Not on mine


----------



## nocomp

It's on and working here just watched how tv ruined your life via iplayer!!


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

jonphil said:


> Hope it's better than the PS3 version  and we can pick higher quality streams.


Sony's implementation seems to be quite inconsistent. The iPlayer on my Bravia TV doesn't list BBC HD but the version on my Sony Blu-ray player does.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

nocomp said:


> It's on and working here just watched how tv ruined your life via iplayer!!


You are getting the red button "press red" on BBC channels?


----------



## Hambone88

Northwest4u said:


> The BBC iPlayer App is now in the Apps & Games section.
> Had a quick play this morning seems quite similar to the online version of iPlayer.. hopefully many more apps to come.


Could you check and see if the subtitles work 
on the iplayer please as they don't on V+
but they do via the computer.


----------



## scgf

No HD? I really can't watch SD on my new TiVo - the picture is just so bad.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

scgf said:


> No HD? I really can't watch SD on my new TiVo - the picture is just so bad.


It's BETA, so HD will come later. You can access HD content in th VM VoD menus.

SD looks fine on my SONY bravia.


----------



## jonphil

Hambone88 said:


> Could you check and see if the subtitles work
> on the iplayer please as they don't on V+
> but they do via the computer.


Just tested it and subtitles work.
Seemed to cause the video to pause a while before it came one, guess it was downloading all the subtitle track.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

Digital Fanatic said:


> It's BETA, so HD will come later. You can access HD content in th VM VoD menus.
> 
> SD looks fine on my SONY bravia.


Bear in mind also that, if the iPlayer app on my Sony Blu-ray player is anything to go by, HD content will be 720p instead of 1080i.


----------



## M_at

Digital Fanatic said:


> It's BETA, so HD will come later. You can access HD content in th VM VoD menus.
> 
> SD looks fine on my SONY bravia.


Utter tosh.

It's not beta and you're doing a huge dis-service to your employer by stating so. It may still be being developed but there's a huge difference between ongoing development and beta testing.

HD is available now - what appears to be causing concern is a different scaling in use compared to the V+ box. What is not know at the moment - at least on this forum - is whether the scaling is done in software or hardware and whether or not a software update will be able to have any effect on it.


----------



## M_at

Mimizuku no Lew said:


> Bear in mind also that, if the iPlayer app on my Sony Blu-ray player is anything to go by, HD content will be 720p instead of 1080i.


You can tell the res by right clicking in the web version on a PC - 1280 x 720 is currently the standard used for HD output.


----------



## ptruman

Not sure if I "caught" the upgrade, but at 08:30 this morning my TiVo threw a paddy and every channel was "unauthorised". My wife then complained whilst I was out, as it booted her out of a program.

Just changed to BBC 4 and got the red button, and yes, launched iPlayer ok (didn't see it it in apps though)

Glad it's there, although I have to say I *immediately* hit the blue button to remove the "Press Red" logo, and it didn't go! (Yes, you'll never make everyone happy)


----------



## dmeldrum

M_at said:


> It's not beta and you're doing a huge dis-service to your employer by stating so. It may still be being developed but there's a huge difference between ongoing development and beta testing.


This thread is discussing the new iplayer app which very much IS beta. There is a splash screen that says so plus the word beta in the banner.


----------



## cwaring

App here but no red button.


----------



## warrenrb

I tried it this afternoon. It's a similar interface to the iPlayer on my Sony Bravia, although the TiVo version is graphically sharper and better quality. It's also a bit more responsive, and has radio, which the Bravia version doesn't.

I looked at an episode of Masterchef, which was available for 64 days, so looks like series catch-up is available, which is great. Also, I thought the episode looked at least close to, if not, HD quality - it looked very sharp to me.

All in all, I think it's an impressive addition, and I doubt I'll use OD catch-up for BBC content in future.


----------



## cwaring

warrenrb said:


> I tried it this afternoon. It's a similar interface to the iPlayer on my Sony Bravia...


Well it would be 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/bigscreen/


----------



## warrenrb

Stop being a **** Carl. Seriously. Nobody cares you've got over 8,000 posts - it's not a competition. Take a break. Go outside or something. You don't need to respond to every post.

To respond for once to your pedantry - I'm well aware of /bigscreen. You quote me out of context - my full point was that it was SIMILAR, but BETTER on the TiVo. The Bravia app on my TV is NOT a browser-based 'bigscreen' - it's a bespoke app running on the TV, and as I said, it doesn't have Radio, for a start. Make sure you have all the facts before you run your mouth off.

If you got nothing useful to contribute, why not just STFU.

No amount of smileys negate the fact that you're being a smart-ass, as usual.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

M_at said:


> Utter tosh.
> 
> It's not beta and you're doing a huge dis-service to your employer by stating so. It may still be being developed but there's a huge difference between ongoing development and beta testing.
> 
> HD is available now - what appears to be causing concern is a different scaling in use compared to the V+ box. What is not know at the moment - at least on this forum - is whether the scaling is done in software or hardware and whether or not a software update will be able to have any effect on it.


hmmmm.. I think I should know, but if you don't think that, then that's fine 

It's only just come out of alpha testing in the last week


----------



## Digital Fanatic

cwaring said:


> App here but no red button.


My red button gateway only came on this morning, but I could access BBC iPlayer in apps yesterday


----------



## cwaring

warrenrb said:


> Stop being a **** Carl. Seriously. Nobody cares you've got over 8,000 posts - it's not a competition. Take a break. Go outside or something. You don't need to respond to every post.


Did you not notice the smileys. That indicates that I was not being serious.

The point was that the new iPlayer app and your Sony Bravia now use the _same interface_ hence the similarity. Chill out, man!



warrenrb said:


> The Bravia app on my TV is NOT a browser-based 'bigscreen' - it's a bespoke app running on the TV...


Well it looked exactly the same when I saw it in the Sony shop.

Going OT slightly, I am considering buying a Sony Bravia so would welcome your comments as to the PQ of the new Tivo through it.


----------



## Hambone88

jonphil said:


> Just tested it and subtitles work.
> Seemed to cause the video to pause a while before it came one, guess it was downloading all the subtitle track.


Thanks for that.:up:
My 16 year old daughter is deaf and we watch
very little that doesn't have subs.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

cwaring said:


> warrenrb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bravia app on my TV is NOT a browser-based 'bigscreen' - it's a bespoke app running on the TV...
> 
> 
> 
> Well it looked exactly the same when I saw it in the Sony shop.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen the TiVo iPlayer app yet (only have a V+) but for anyone who wants to compare I've taken some pics of the iPlayer apps on my Sony Bravia TV and Sony Blu-ray player.

Bravia TV:


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew

Blu-ray player:























































The version on the Blu-ray player looks the same as the Bigscreen version, while the one on the Bravia TV is a custom app.

Anyone want to take some pics of the same screens on the TiVo app for comparison?


----------



## cwaring

Yep. They're pretty-much the same 

(Did try to upload a video to YT but the 'yt:stretch=16:9' tag someone said to use didn't work and the one thing I cannot stand to watch is video in the wrong aspect ratio. Will have another go!)


----------

